# what size is this aquarium?



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey I was wondering what size is this aquarium,  36x18x21?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

75 gallon tall...


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

"All-Glass" has a 36 x 18 x18 they say is a 50 gallon. I would say you have about a 55 gallon tank if you are talking inches in your measurements. 36 x 18 x 21 = 13608.  divided by 231 you come up with 58.9 gallon. Compensate for inside measurements and not filling to the brim, I feel 55 gallons.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah i think it is a 55 gallon. I measure it again its 36x18x18.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah that would be 55 but if its 36X18X21 its considered a 75 gallon which I originally posted (yes that three inch difference increases the gallons by 20!)


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never heard of a 36" 75g tank. All of the 75g (tall) tanks that I have seen have been 48"x18"x20" (that's what the stickers say that the dimensions are, anyway)... :?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

www.glasscages.com there is a 75 gallon on there that is 36X18X21 but maybe they are just trying to get some suckers out there to buy it...


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Just checked GlassCages; Their 75 tall is 48" (not36) x 18" 21" and 3" more in supaflyz tank would be 36 x 18 x 3 = 1944 Then divide by 231 and you get 8.4 gallons not 20.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

you must b very good in math Zman lol how u figure all this out, simply amazing.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I have the same formula only I multiply by .0412 or something like that... its the amount of gallons in an inch cubed... also I think there are several places where you can get this info


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah can u give me some link for resources, been trying to find these info with no luck.


----------



## Joel (Jan 24, 2005)

Try this. http://www.garf.org/tank/Buildtank.asp


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

gallons to inches cubed is 
1 US gallon per 231.000001 cubic inches


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

thx Joel for the information, appreciated it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That is a weird size for an aquarium. 36x 18 x 18? Well, that's 50 gallons outside dimensions, but it probably only holds about 47 gallons.
Very odd. I would hazard a guess that it is probably known as a 45 "breeder" tank.

Breeder tanks are known for being wider front to back than a tank normally would be for the tank's length. They give the fish lots of extra swimming room and more surface area per gallon for gas exchange. I like them very much, although they're hard to find and even harder to find accessories for.
In this case, a tank half as wide as it is long positively screams "breeder" to me. Congratulations on your find; your fish will like this tank.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah i think it's a 55 gallon because i just check it out on the dimension thing on oceanic website. It says a 58 gallon is 36½ X 18½ X 21, so i think the 3 inch difference makes it 3 more gallon.


----------

